# Type1 Diabetes children’s picture book



## libbyscott (May 5, 2020)

Hello, 
I’m an illustrator with T1 Diabetes and I have been thinking of creating a picture book for children who have been diagnosed and need a fun way to learn and understand their new change (that isn’t a boring pamphlet from the hospital). As parents do you think this is a good idea and something that may be of interest?


----------



## SB2015 (May 6, 2020)

I am not a parent but it sounds brilliant.
What about contacting DUK to see whether there are any ideas.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (May 6, 2020)

Yes I think there will always be a desire to see kids books that reflect the reality of our kids lives. It may not end up bestseller level but schools and families would both like it.


----------



## stephknits (May 6, 2020)

It would be worth looking at the resources currently being provided to new parents from DUK and JDRF.  Always room for new, creative ideas.


----------



## libbyscott (May 6, 2020)

thank you, yeh I will have to do a lot of research into what there already is and what there may be a need for. I was a teenager when I was diagnosed so I obviously didn’t read kids books about it so I don’t know a lot about what’s out there. However I was given that book in the bottom right of that picture and it really sent me back haha!!


----------



## Sally71 (May 6, 2020)

Yes I think it's a good idea to have books to explain diabetes to kids in their own language and hopefully make it a bit less scary.  My daughter was just 6 when she was diagnosed and she made her own book, on the last page she wrote “hypos should be called low-pos because they happen when your blood sugar goes too low.” Bless!


----------



## Thebearcametoo (May 6, 2020)

I think there’s need for books with diabetic kids in not just ABOUT diabetes so it doesn’t necessarily have to be factual


----------



## trophywench (May 6, 2020)

I agree with your daughter - look how very very many folk don't even appreciate the difference between -po and -per, even when you write them out properly.  Might as well be Greek …...

Libby - a while ago I was the 'token diabetic' carrying out a CQC inspection at Sandwell Hospital and was hugely impressed by a picture book the dietitian used for teaching ESN youngsters to carb count and adjust insulin.  In truth, that cohort had never passed through my thoughts - so it hit me hard.  OMG - of COURSE -  …...  

I have absolutely no idea what resources there are out there these days either.


----------



## libbyscott (May 6, 2020)

Thebearcametoo said:


> I think there’s need for books with diabetic kids in not just ABOUT diabetes so it doesn’t necessarily have to be factual


That’s a great suggestion actually! Allow children to see a character who is normalising injections and bossing it! I like that!


----------



## libbyscott (May 6, 2020)

@Sally71 That is so sweet bless her! She sounds like a book artist in the making, we should collaborate hahah!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 7, 2020)

Sounds like a great idea @libbyscott 

There are a few things like that floating about, but new takes on the idea are always welcome.

Have you seen the T1 superhero-style comic book?






						Type 1 Origins - Revolve Comics
					

Superhero-style comic about type 1 diabetes diagnosis.




					www.t1resources.uk
				




There has been a second episode since too!


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (May 9, 2020)

Hi @libbyscott Disney made some books for various age groups with Lilly. You can read online: https://www.t1everydaymagic.com/lilly-and-disneys-type-1-diabetes-bookshelf/


----------

